# Possible New Design YES/NO ?



## eravedesigns (May 18, 2008)

Hey everyone, 
I am planning on redoing my portfolio and going under my own name. Do you think this layout is good and if it isn't what should I change.


----------



## JimmyO (May 18, 2008)

love it!


----------



## eravedesigns (May 18, 2008)

Thanks JimmyOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## MrMatthieu (May 18, 2008)

I don't like too distracting I prefer simple design with less color
 as an example check my website maybe you will like

http://www.casimiri.org


----------



## eravedesigns (May 18, 2008)

MrMatthieu said:


> I don't like too distracting I prefer simple design with less color
> as an example check my website maybe you will like
> 
> http://www.casimiri.org



I like both styles which makes it hard for me because I go back and forth from really fun designs to very business like and clean like yours. I don't know maybe mine will give me an edge for being more unique?


----------



## MrMatthieu (May 18, 2008)

eravedesigns said:


> I like both styles which makes it hard for me because I go back and forth from really fun designs to very business like and clean like yours. I don't know maybe mine will give me an edge for being more unique?


to my opinion your pictures only shall make you "unique"


----------



## eravedesigns (May 18, 2008)

MrMatthieu said:


> to my opinion your pictures only shall make you "unique"



I believe a great design can give you a better first impression and the design of a website shows the personality of the photographer. Sure my work will come down to how good I am, but in my book first impressions are everything and I sure as hell know I wouldn't do business with someone who has some pre-made template website that looks like junk.


----------



## blogsofphotogs (May 20, 2008)

I actually like it, its original and looks good.


----------

